# Serie A 2012/2013



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

visto che non c'è la tag board... per discutere in diretta, anche solo brevemente, delle partite che non riguardano Milan, Inter o Juventus, penso sia giusto aprire questo topic 

in questo momento il Torino sta arando il Pescara nel primo anticipo della seconda giornata


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Va bè il Pescara è in 10 dal primo tempo


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2012)

Il Pescara secondo me non è assolutamente una squadra da Serie A. Hanno perso giocatori importantissimi come Immobile, Verratti, Insigne e Sansovini e li han sostituiti o con emeriti sconosciuti o con gente che va bene in Serie B, ma è inadeguata in A (tipo Abbruscato). Per me son i "favoriti" all'ultima piazza quest'anno.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

Stroppa dura poco.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono gia' in B..ovviamente le colpe cadranno su stroppa che per quanto scarso possa essere con questa disfatta non ha nulla a che fare


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

ecco cosa succede quando si smantellano le squadre.....come stroppa darei le dimissioni senza aspettare che venga qualcuno a cacciarmi via a calci


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

il pescara farà sei punti quest'anno


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Perin pare buono..anche quel vais o come si chiama


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Perin comunque è un gran prospetto, proprietà Genoa


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

piu che smantellare...avevano di proprietà solo Verratti, i vari immobile, insigne ect erano in prestito..


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Perin comunque è un gran prospetto, proprietà Genoa



siamo in pole 

Stroppa comunque se lo sogna il panettone


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> siamo in pole
> 
> Stroppa comunque se lo sogna il panettone



Enrico è il nostro presidende, è come se fosse nostro


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Enrico è il nostro presidende, è come se fosse nostro



gli giriamo il mago Gabriel


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

la mia seria a...che fine ha fatto


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma dove si può commentare la Serie A "Live"?


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

C'era un topic ma è stato chiuso mi sembra, penso si possa usare questo. Penso sia doveroso ridere del Cagliari e dei suoi ottimi rigoristi.


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma qua possiamo commentare le partite?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma come si è ridotto il Palermo?!?


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Che partita a Catania...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mado ultimi 5 minuti di Diretta Gol folli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

La #Lazio vince 3-0 il Palermo è davvero poca cosa ma si sapeva già, cmq non mi aspettavo una lazio così.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Che grinta il Catania  Certo che Lodi tira le punizioni da paura!Dovrebbe insegnare ai nostri....

Comunque il tracollo del Palermo non è una sorpresa. E' una squadra veramente modesta.Quest'anno rischia grosso.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Che gol candreva


----------



## Emanuele (2 Settembre 2012)

Il palermo ha subito 6 gol senza segnarne nemmeno uno, quest'anno imho rischia grosso. Anche il Cagliari se non risolve in fretta i problemi con lo stadio farà una stagione di *****


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Mi sa che il Palermo si fa il viaggio quest'anno!


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Palermo si fa il viaggio quest'anno!



Vedere Zamparini in B sarebbe una goduria immensa. Ammetto che ci spero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

sannino può già fare le valigie


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

La prossima il Palermo la gioca in casa con il Cagliari. Se non vince questa,mi sa che Sannino va a casa.


----------



## Emanuele (3 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vedere Zamparini in B sarebbe una goduria immensa. Ammetto che ci spero.



A meno che, essendosi stufato del giocattolino, non l'abbia deciso lui stesso di andare in B. Un po' come fece a Venezia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

il Pescara può ancora salvarsi


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> A meno che, essendosi stufato del giocattolino, non l'abbia deciso lui stesso di andare in B. Un po' come fece a Venezia.



Non è da escludere. Ma se fosse vero a questo punto però non capisco perchè Sannino ci è andato. A sto punto era meglio restare a Siena, con un esonero (conoscendo Zamparini è praticamente certo) gli toccherà già cercare il rilancio in un altra squadra di bassa classifica.


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Quello schifo di Cagliari stava riuscendo nell'impresa di farmi perdere la schedina pur giocando in 11 contro 10 ed aver sbagliato 2 rigori
Che squadraccia, una delle peggiori insieme a pescara e palermo.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno c'è una vera e propria corsa alla Serie B. Bologna, Pescara, Palermo, Siena e Atalanta faranno gara per il record negativo di punti, con Torino e Cagliari come possibili outsider. Se, a queste squadrette, aggiungiamo Parma Chievo e Genoa, tre squadre che "non-si-sa-mai", abbiamo la ricetta perfetta per una Serie A fatta di calci, e non di calcio. 

Il Catania rischia l'Europa League.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il pescara può ancora salvarsi





- - - Aggiornato - - -



GioNF ha scritto:


> Quest'anno c'è una vera e propria corsa alla Serie B. Bologna, Pescara, Palermo, Siena e Atalanta faranno gara per il record negativo di punti, con Torino e Cagliari come possibili outsider. Se, a queste squadrette, aggiungiamo Parma Chievo e Genoa, tre squadre che "non-si-sa-mai", abbiamo la ricetta perfetta per una Serie A fatta di calci, e non di calcio.
> 
> Il Catania rischia l'Europa League.


L'Atalanta? No dai a me sembra quella messa meglio tra quelle che hai citato.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> L'Atalanta? No dai a me sembra quella messa meglio tra quelle che hai citato.




Per me, fra le "piccole", la migliore di tutte è il Catania. E, se Maxi Lopez fa una stagione da 15 gol, la Samp. Le altre sono tutte a rischio. Poi ovvio che l'Atalanta ha una rosa migliore del Pescara, ma potrebbe non bastare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Per me, fra le "piccole", la migliore di tutte è il Catania. E, se Maxi Lopez fa una stagione da 15 gol, la Samp. Le altre sono tutte a rischio. Poi ovvio che l'Atalanta ha una rosa migliore del Pescara, ma potrebbe non bastare.



Comunque non ricordo un altro anno in cui ci potevano essere cosi tante squadre candidate seriamente alla retrocessione.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comunque non ricordo un altro anno in cui ci potevano essere cosi tante squadre candidate seriamente alla retrocessione.



Vero! Dopo diversi anni di grande "equilibrio", sopratutto dal terzo posto in giù, siamo arrivati a questa situazione: tre big e mezzo (Napoli-Roma-Juve-Inter), tre squadre buone (Milan, Fiore, Lazio) e 13 squadre che giocherebbero nella seconda divisione di ogni altro campionato europeo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Dai che se il Palermo retrocede prendiamo qualche scarto a basso prezzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dai che se il Palermo retrocede prendiamo qualche scarto a basso prezzo



Per quanto fa schifo il Palermo quest'anno credo che i giocatori che hanno faticherebbero pure a giocare nel Pescara


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

darren dicevo che il Pescara si può salvare perchè una sicura in B è il siena, poi il palermo è sulla buona strada e l'ultimo posto se lo gioca il Pescara più altre 7-8 squadre


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto fa schifo il Palermo quest'anno credo che i giocatori che hanno faticherebbero pure a giocare nel Pescara


Infatti, è diventata una squadraccia..


----------



## BB7 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Napoli ROTFL


----------



## Nivre (16 Dicembre 2012)

Meno 6 dalla zona champions. OK


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Serie A, come ti sei ridotta.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

Che campionato senza senso. Sembra la ligue 1 di qualche anno fa dove a vincere era sempre il lione..bleahh


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Palesemente un Campionato di transizione. Non a caso in testa alla classifica cannonieri ci sono molti Under-25 e stanno venendo fuori molti giocatori che, nei prossimi anni, potrebbero alzare non di poco il livello della Serie A. La domanda è: ce la faremo a tenerli qua o ce li porteranno via?


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Palesemente un Campionato di transizione. Non a caso in testa alla classifica cannonieri ci sono molti Under-25 e stanno venendo fuori molti giocatori che, nei prossimi anni, potrebbero alzare non di poco il livello della Serie A. La domanda è: ce la faremo a tenerli qua o ce li porteranno via?



Diciamo che un talento, di nazionalità italiana, è più facile trattenerlo nel proprio paese. Dura trattenere talenti di altra nazionalità per dire, com'è Cavani. O come potrebbe essere un ipotetico Niang se mai dovesse diventare un top. 

Trattenere un El Shaarawy, italiano, diventa più facile. Vedi un Totti per dire, avrebbe potuto andare a Madrid a prendere tanti più soldi, ha preferito rimanere a casa sua. Insomma, casi cosi ci possono ancora essere se rimaniamo nell'ambito Italia-italiano.


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che un talento, di nazionalità italiana, è più facile trattenerlo nel proprio paese. Dura trattenere talenti di altra nazionalità per dire, com'è Cavani. O come potrebbe essere un ipotetico Niang se mai dovesse diventare un top.
> 
> Trattenere un El Shaarawy, italiano, diventa più facile. Vedi un Totti per dire, avrebbe potuto andare a Madrid a prendere tanti più soldi, ha preferito rimanere a casa sua. Insomma, casi cosi ci possono ancora essere se rimaniamo nell'ambito Italia-italiano.



Sì, sono d'accordo. Che dire, speriamo, alla fine abbiamo tanto talento potenzialmente. Infatti sono aumentate di molto le reti fatte.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

Piu' facile mica tanto..balotelli e verratti son due campioni giovanissimi..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

-6 dalla Champions bene...1 mese fa eravamo tipo a -12


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Dicembre 2012)

Questo turno è andato particolarmente bene per noi. Fare risultato positivo a Roma sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2012)

due punti di penalizzazione al Napoli per calcio scommesse

la classifica diventa

41 JUVENTUS
34 INTER
33 LAZIO
32 FIORENTINA
31 NAPOLI
29 ROMA
27 MILAN


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2012)

ottimo, ora a -6 solo dalla Lazio


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Incredibile...Siamo a -6 nonstante aver perso non so quante partite..

Non so se piangere per il fatto che potevamo stare secondi/terzi, o essere felice che possiamo raggiungere la zona CL.

Certo pero buttare 2 mesi al vento...


----------



## rossovero (17 Dicembre 2012)

Che schifo di campionato, comunque. Vabè che si sapeva a luglio-agosto che non c'era storia, ma è una vera tristezza


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Dicembre 2012)

finalmente ora la smetteranno di dire prima il napoli e l'anti-juve poi l'inter e cosi dicendo


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2013)

con la roma solo noi potevamo perdere..ci vincono cani e porci noi no.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> con la roma solo noi potevamo perdere..ci vincono cani e porci noi no.



Ma si sapeva eh, la Roma ha fatto la partita della vita contro di noi, ora si mette a 90 con tutti...

Comq dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Harvey (13 Gennaio 2013)

Si va beh oggi alla roma mancava mezza squadra e se chiudeva il primo tempo avanti di tre gol non c'era niente da dire... meglio per noi comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2013)

Destro è veramente scarso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Oggi il Siena sta conseguendo una grandissima vittoria che la porterebbe a -2 dal Genoa per la corsa salvezza, li sto tifando spudoratamente perché con quei 6 punti di penalizzazione non meritano di scendere in B


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

tifo ufficialmente il siena per la salvezza,l'unica cosa è che avrei preferito ci fosse stato cosmi in panca invece di iachini che a pelle mi è sempre stato sulle balle.

quei cani del genoa devono retrocedere!

(e mi dispiace perchè sto offendendo tutti i cani di sto mondo anche i randagi)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

raga mettetelo in rilievo  io sto topic non l'avevo mai visto 

il torino si deve dare una svegliata come diamine si fa a far fare tripleta a Amauri dai  sveglia torooo ooo mancano ancora 8 punti sveglia!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Grande il capitano  al 93° ha portato un punto importante avanti toro mio -3


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

qui va a finire che il palermo si salva per davvero...


dai dai genoa in B


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

Il Palermo salvo sarebbe una sciagura


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Che vergogna la sampdoria far vincere il palermo dopo 2 anni.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2013)

Con questa giornata il Siena ha un ottima occasione per dare uno strappo alle rivali in zona retrocessione. Mentre loro affronteranno il Pescara praticamente condannato, il Palermo va a Bologna ed il Genoa ha il derby.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

Si va beh il Palermo già in vantaggio, pur di far rimanere il Palermo in A le altre squadre non giocano


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2013)

che calendario ha il palermo? certo che se avessero tenuto sannino altro che salvezza stentata 

comunque secondo me quest'anno la salvezza sarà raggiungibile già ai 36/37 punti, le ultime vanno pianissimo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah ecco frittatona di sorrentino


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*
Pescara-Siena *2-3*
Atalanta-Fiorentina *0-2*

Palermo-Bologna 1-1​


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con questa giornata il Siena ha un ottima occasione per dare uno strappo alle rivali in zona retrocessione. Mentre loro affronteranno il Pescara praticamente condannato, il Palermo va a Bologna ed il Genoa ha il derby.


Dovranno vincere assolutamente anche col Chievo in casa, se ce la faranno probabilmente si salveranno, dopodiché avranno un calendario pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che calendario ha il palermo?



Non semplici :

Catania
Inter
Juventus
Udinese
Fiorentina
Parma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2013)

il Siena ce la deve fare...il Genoa in B


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

Io spero vada in B il Palermo per Zamparini


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*

Pescara-Siena *2-3*
Atalanta-Fiorentina *0-2*
Palermo-Bologna *1-1*
Parma-Udinese *0-3*
Chievo-Catania *0-0*
Genoa-Sampdoria* 1-1*
Cagliari-Inter *2-0*
Torino-Roma *1-2
*

*Classifica*











​


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Mi dispiace per il Palermo,non per Zampaman.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*:

Genoa-Atalanta *1-1*​


----------



## DannySa (20 Aprile 2013)

Genoa che non ne approfitta, bene così, spero che sia il Siena che il Palermo facciano punti domani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Genoa che non ne approfitta, bene così, spero che sia il Siena che il Palermo facciano punti domani.


Spero nello stop anche del Palermo, magari in una vittoria del Siena col Chievo dato che nelle ultime cinque partite, i senesi, avranno un calendario infernale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

buono, domani il Siena deve vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che il Siena si salvi, beh certo vedere in B il Palermo e il Genoa proprio non riesco ad immaginarmelo, secondo me con qualche aiutino ne faranno salvare 1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*:

Genoa-Atalanta *1-1*
Udinese-Lazio *1-0*
Inter-Parma* 1-0*
Napoli-Cagliari *3-2*
Fiorentina-Torino *4-3*
Catania-Palermo *1-1*
Bologna-Sampdoria* 1-1*
Siena-Chievo *0-1*
Roma-Pescara *1-1*
Juventus-Milan 21/04/2013 20:45


*Classifica*:





​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

ma no il Siena sta a perde


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

tripletta di Klose!


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Che schifo .L'udinese di nuovo in europa , ci fara' perdere altri punti. 
Godo per il palermo.


----------

